

A ring that runs all your appliances. As well email and paying bills. - NBrown100
http://www.humansinvent.com/#!/15643/one-ring-rule-shortcut-everything/
Without wanting to draw too many comparisons with Lord of the Rings, this is essentially technologies’ answer to the ‘one ring to rule them all.’ As the start-up says on its Kickstarter page, “Ring is like magic, allowing you to control anything you want, by wearing it on your finger. You can send texts, control home appliances, and even pay your bills — all at once and in a flash.”
======
collyw
I struggled to see the use in a smartwatch with a limited interface when you
already have a phone in your pocket. Now we have rings. Even more limited
interface. And it will need charged every so often.

Are we all going to be gesturing wanker signs at each other every time we want
an electronic device to function in the future?

------
malux85
I was thinking Google glass needed a task switcher. This could be it.

Rotate the ring, iterates through open programs on glass.

